# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Tasting Russian Food/Snacks

## StudentMealz

I've always wanted to make a video of my girlfriend tasting some Russian food, but it never came to it.
Until now!  ::   
Because we have been togehter for quite some time it has been hard to find some new food that she hasn't tasted yet  :: 
So if you're wandering why there aren't so many really 'well known' dishes in there, it's because she already tasted them  ::  
It was really fun to film and it's a bit weird to see how some flovours just don't exist here in Belgium that we have in Russia. 
Hopefully you'll enjoy watching this as much as we did filming it ^^ 
Cheerio!

----------


## Soft sign

Классно.  
(А чак-чак — это татарское и башкирское блюдо.)

----------

